# toolcat 5600 with strobes? where to mount?



## cepp (Dec 8, 2006)

anyone have strobes on there toolcat with pics looking for ideas so we can get this thing ready to push snow....


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't own one...though I came close...

I would just mount a mini light bar to roof, either permanent or mag...I would prefer mag as you could easily remove it for low clearance or summer mowing/ag projects to prevent it being damaged by tree branches etc.

check out AW-Direct...they have it all and quickly!

SD-Dave wesport 

ps. post picture of it...love them tool-cats!


----------



## cepp (Dec 8, 2006)

i was thinking that a roof mount would get drowned out by the lights on the front from the front... 

come on guys... someones gotta have pics of theres with lights on it.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Cepp

pictures are hard to find of working toolcats...particularly moving snow. Get a high quality light bar with bright strobes and you will have no problem with them being seen past the front and rear work lamps. Of course you could place strobes in the front fender area and rear bed area but they would be far more subject to damage and the cost for wiring, power supply's etc would be fairly high, labor intensive and maintenance prone.

Just my too cents...


Love them ToolCats :salute: 


SD-Dave wesport


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

I have two Toolcats that have 10" 4 bulb Grote rotating beacons with mag mounts on the roof. Never had a problem "seeing" the beacon, nor being seen, no matter how many lights are on during operation. I believe I previously posted some pictures in this (heavy equipment) section that may show the beacons.

Timm9


----------



## cepp (Dec 8, 2006)

is that what u have on your toolcat? i see u own 2. we just got one for a snow box that we had on a jd 250 last year. ive searched for working toolcats in the snow and they are hard to find. so far weve added a headache rack and installed a stereo for those long plow nights. just need to get a set of lights on the rear somewhere and strobes..


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

My Toolcats came with rear facing lights mounted on the roof as well as four front facing lights on the roof line. I guess those are part of the "road kit" package along with turn signals etc.


----------



## cepp (Dec 8, 2006)

do u have any pics of the rear lights? i havent seen one with them yet..


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

Ceep,

I will try and take a picture and get it to you in the next day or so. I will also try and include a close up of the front lights, and beacon.


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

Cepp,

Here are a couple of pictures of my front and rear lights as well as the beacon on one of my Toolcats.


----------



## cepp (Dec 8, 2006)

ok... that makes sense why the headache rack has clipped corners..


----------

